# 01402094 SMS Mehrwertdienst kündigen



## Sms (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf der Rechnung diese Nummer: 01402094 entdeckt seit kurzem wird einmal wöchentlich 4,99 EUR abgebucht (für 1Sekunde). Scheint für mich also ein SMS-Abo zu sein. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das abgeschlossen zu haben, möchte es aber unbedingt sofort kündigen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie!
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2011)

Und wer ist der Anbieter/Abbucher?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Bei welchem Netzbetreiber bist Du?


----------



## Sms (22 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und wer ist der Anbieter/Abbucher?


Auf der Rechnung ist der Anbieter dieses Dienstes nicht genannt, nur die Nummer 01402094.


----------



## Sms (22 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Bei welchem Netzbetreiber bist Du?


Provider: DiscoPlus   Netz: O2


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Bei O2 lässt sich Drittanbieterinkasso aktuell nicht sperren, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Ve*** (14 November 2011)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem.. 

Wer steckt hinter der Zielnummer 01402094?

Seit letztem Monat wird unermüdlich abgebucht und meistens 6,7366 Euro! Zusammen bereits schon knapp 39 Euro! Der Anbieter (Discoplus) recherchierte diese Firma: 
Dimoco - Direct Mobile Communications GmbH 
Liebermannstr. A01 405
A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge
0180/5 91 85 07
Mo-Fr von 08-22 Uhr Feiertags von 09-18 Uhr 
[email protected]
Ich habe Dimoco angeschrieben und es können laut dieser Firma keinerlei Aktivitäten auf meiner Handynummer festgestellt werden. Was nun??? Wie kann ich das stoppen?
Discoplus kann gegen Gebühr von 10,21 Euro eine Sperre gegen Drittanbieter setzen, vorausgesetzt ist die Kündigung bei dem Drittanbieter. Wie soll das gehen, wenn ich den Drittanbieter nicht zuordnen kann?! 
Bitte ganz stark und schnell um Hilfe. Vielen Dank.

[modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

Dein Provider muß Dir sagen können für wen er die Kohle kassiert.
Und wenn das nach Auskunft Deines Providers Dimoco ist und Du lt Dimoco kein Abo hast bucht der Provider unrechtmäßig ab.
Mit dieser Begründung würde ich das Geld zurückfordern (Schriftwechsel Dimoco beilegen)
Das ganze aber nur noch brieflich (Einschreiben) und nicht per Mail


----------



## Ve*** (14 November 2011)

Danke dir Hippo,

werde das mal versuchen und berichten, was und ob was passiert ist. Befürchte allerdings, dass bis dahin weitere Abbuchungen folgen. Naja, bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

Lies mal in der Linkliste in meiner Signatur zum Thema Telefonabzocke


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2011)

Auf die Bitte von Dimoco hin veröffentlichen wir gerne die folgende Information:

*Sie haben SMS über die Infrastruktur von DIMOCO erhalten und möchten nun mehr dazu erfahren?*
Zu allererst möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass Sie die SMS nicht von DIMOCO sondern über DIMOCO erhalten haben. Der Grund: Diensteanbieter nutzen unsere technische Infrastruktur, um SMS zu versenden und zu empfangen.

*Sie möchten den zuständigen Diensteanbieter erreichen, haben Fragen zu Ihrem Service oder Ihrer Rechnung?*
Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an das Kundenservice in Ihrem Land. Geschulte Mitarbeiter stehen Ihnen dort tatkräftig zur Verfügung und kümmern sich gerne um Ihr Anliegen. Telefonnummer und Emailadresse finden Sie hier: http://www.dimoco.at/kontakt/


----------

